# Modding : Nighthawk Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Nighthawk Build*







My entry in Cooler Master Case Mod World Series 2018 #CMWS18 this time is a stealth build. NIGHTHAWK is a scratch build with a theme of the famous Stealth Fighter plane Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk.






Being a big fan of stealth fighter plans, my idea this time is to make a open frame PC Case build with a Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk fuselage on top.






First making the Nighthawk fuselage.

















































































A rough parts layout. Checking how the whole build will look like.






















Will update you more as I progress.. Thanks.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 12, 2018)

*UPDATE : 12 April 2018 *

Nighthawk fuselage structure done. Also made the case back frame / motherboard tray


























Will update more soon..


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2018)

oh sweet mama this is going to be good! looking forward to future updates!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 16, 2018)

*UPDATE : 16 April 2018 *

First coat of filler and primer applied, and also done some sanding.  Radiator mount and motherboard screw posts installed.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 24, 2018)

*UPDATE : 24 April 2018 *

Test fit of Nighthawk build after first paint coat. Looks good for now... but lot of finishing work will be coming soon.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 24, 2018)

very cool, I like the unique design, I like that you pointed the nose of the plane down actually, its tasteful, but also no one will get stabbed if they accidentally fall over and hit your pc lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 24, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> very cool, I like the unique design, I like that you pointed the nose of the plane down actually, its tasteful, but also no one will get stabbed if they accidentally fall over and hit your pc lol


cant wait to see it done, i hope he has every angle captured xD


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking good, thumbs up for good effort and a ton of work


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 4, 2018)

*UPDATE : 04 May 2018 *

Work under progress for the Nighthawk build waiting for parts. Thanks AMD India for supporting.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2018)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *UPDATE : 04 May 2018 *
> 
> Work under progress for the Nighthawk build waiting for parts. Thanks AMD India for supporting.


looks awesome!


----------



## LPide (May 5, 2018)

Amazing how its coming together, admire the dedication and creativity that goes into this. Keep up the good work. Might just need to try modding myself.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 5, 2018)

*UPDATE : 05 May 2018 *

Now the Nighthawk Build is powered by AMD Ryzen Threadripper CPU.


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2018)

It doesn't look right, the nose looks too bent.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 17, 2018)

*UPDATE : 17 May 2018*

Still waiting for parts to arrive for the Nighthawk Build.

Meanwhile working on cable sleeving.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 22, 2018)

*UPDATE : 22 May 2018* 

ASUS PRIME X399-A motherboard arrived for the Nighthawk Build. Now can start installing parts together.































Modified AMD RX Vega 56 GPU to Custom Liquid cooled AMD RX Vega 64 (Flashed). Dual BIOS… can easily switch between Vega 56 and Vega 64.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 29, 2018)

*UPDATE : 28 May 2018* 

Working on finishing the build


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jun 25, 2018)

Finally the Nighthawk build is finished. Hope you all like the build. Thanks to ASUS India, AMD, AMD Gaming, Thermaltake, Corsair and Cooler Master for supporting the idea.

And Special Thanks to you all guys for watching this build log.

*System Specifications *

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X
ASUS PRIME X399-A
CORSAIR Dominator PLATINUM 16GB 3000MHz DDR4 
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64
CORSAIR Neutron NX500 NVMe PCle 400GB 
Cooler Master V1200 Platinum 
Thermaltake Liquid Cooling Solution

#CMWS18 #ASUS #AMD #AMDGaming #Corsair #CoolerMaster #Nighthawk_Build








































































Thanks.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 17, 2018)

This is like the best amd build ever made


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> This is like the best amd build ever made


500% agree  totally awesome!


----------



## LPide (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks amazing! The exterior was built mostly from cardboard, how durable is it?


----------

